# Honey comb that has both honey and pollen in the cells,



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes, you can filter the pollen out of the honey. I use a paint strainer bag, or a deep fry strainer that is large enough to fit a five gallon bucket.

I have melted down wax that has a lot of pollen in it, just did some last night. Turns out fine for me.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks Ray, I too use a paint filter in a 5 gal bucket. I'll filter this little bit on its own though. 
Thanks for the info on the wax too, I've 3 buckets for wax, dark, golden, and light stuff. I'll just scrape the frames of pollen into the dark bucket.

I got about 100 pounds of honey, real happy about it. Other 2 hives doing fine.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear you had a hive abscond, but other than that, seems to me you are having a great year! The darker the wax, the less rendered wax you are going to get from it. It's mostly pupa casings and hard to get much wax out of it, but every little bit counts towards more in the bucket. I just rendered three darker frames last night, got me a little bit of clean wax out of it.


----------

